

Today is the Day - unfoldedorigami
http://particletree.com/notebook/today-is-the-day/

======
altay
_Believe in magic, you honkies._

Uh, is that really the word you meant to use, Kevin? =)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honky>

Good luck, everyone!

------
german
Good luck to everybody.

Gracias totales!

------
juanpablo
At last!

------
naivehs
the flip side... that sounds like the good life

------
thingsilearned
woot!

